#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-08
<Faktorqm> sismo
<Faktorqm> guille
<Faktorqm> edu
<Faktorqm> hay alguien? :p
<hard_rock_heavy> hola
<ElWuilMeR> hard_rock_heavy: Hola.!
<hard_rock_heavy> como andas
<hard_rock_heavy> me dijieron q me meta al irc
<ElWuilMeR> hard_rock_heavy: Muy bien gracias y usted.?
<hard_rock_heavy> perdona
<hard_rock_heavy> se me habia colgado el programa
<ElWuilMeR> hard_rock_heavy: No te preocupes, no pasa nada.
<ElWuilMeR> continua contando al motivo por el cual te recomendaron entrar al canal irc.!
<FREDD2> para encontrar minitas?
<hard_rock_heavy> no
<hard_rock_heavy> porq me anda mal el gestorvde actualziaciones
<hard_rock_heavy> me dice
<hard_rock_heavy> q fallan unos paquetes
<FREDD2> que paquetes?, cual es el error que te tira?
<hard_rock_heavy> de noveau
<hard_rock_heavy> esa cosa
<hard_rock_heavy> eso q lo borre
<hard_rock_heavy> a esa mierda
<hard_rock_heavy> jaja
<hard_rock_heavy> Falló al descargar la información del repositorio
<hard_rock_heavy> Compruebe su conexión a Internet.
<hard_rock_heavy> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/nouveau/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<hard_rock_heavy> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/nouveau/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<hard_rock_heavy> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FREDD2> no estan respondiendo los repositorios, cambialos
<hard_rock_heavy> nose
<hard_rock_heavy> como se cambian
<FREDD2> tenes que editar el archivo /etc/apt/source.list
<FREDD2> borrar esos, y agregar nuevos
<hard_rock_heavy> me sale q no existe el codigo
<hard_rock_heavy> q pasaste
<hard_rock_heavy> :(
<FREDD2> $ nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hard_rock_heavy> sale en blanco
<hard_rock_heavy> el archivo
<FREDD2> em, lo abris con sudo?
<FREDD2> como root?
<hard_rock_heavy> ahi esta
<FREDD2> buscate en google repositorios para la version que tenes instalada
<FREDD2> los agregas, guardas y le das un apt-get update
<hard_rock_heavy> y donde saco los repositorios
<hard_rock_heavy> ni idea
<FREDD2> google "repositorios ubuntu tu version"
<FREDD2> si no usas google, vas a vivir aca
<hard_rock_heavy> igual
<hard_rock_heavy> nose
<hard_rock_heavy> lo q me salio
<hard_rock_heavy> recien no se puede modificar
<FREDD2> tutorial repositorios ubuntu
<FREDD2> leete algo de eso, vas a ver qeu es una pavada
<hard_rock_heavy> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release amd64 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted
<hard_rock_heavy> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<hard_rock_heavy> # newer versions of the distribution.
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<hard_rock_heavy> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<hard_rock_heavy> ## distribution.
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted
<hard_rock_heavy> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<hard_rock_heavy> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<hard_rock_heavy> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick universe
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick universe
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates universe
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates universe
<hard_rock_heavy> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<hard_rock_heavy> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<hard_rock_heavy> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<hard_rock_heavy> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<hard_rock_heavy> ## security team.
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick multiverse
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick multiverse
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates multiverse
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates multiverse
<hard_rock_heavy> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<hard_rock_heavy> ## repository.
<hard_rock_heavy> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<hard_rock_heavy> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<hard_rock_heavy> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<hard_rock_heavy> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<hard_rock_heavy> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<hard_rock_heavy> # deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<hard_rock_heavy> # deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<hard_rock_heavy> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
<hard_rock_heavy> ## 'partner' repository.
<hard_rock_heavy> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
<hard_rock_heavy> ## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<hard_rock_heavy> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<hard_rock_heavy> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party
<hard_rock_heavy> ## developers who want to ship their latest software.
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security main restricted
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security main restricted
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security universe
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security universe
<hard_rock_heavy> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security multiverse
<hard_rock_heavy> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security multiverse
<hard_rock_heavy> me sale eso en el archivo
<FREDD2> eso son tus repositorios, vos tenes que cambiarlos por otros que funcionen
<FREDD2> si te fijas dice el error "error 404"
<FREDD2> si no buscas en google los repositorios para el ubuntu que tenes instalado, no te puedo ayudar
<FREDD2> no uso ubuntu, por ende no te puedo buscar repositorios
<hard_rock_heavy> q usas
<hard_rock_heavy> nose como buscarlos
<hard_rock_heavy> no sale nada
<FREDD2> en google capo
<FREDD2> repositorios ubuntu
<hard_rock_heavy> elimino todo lo de ese archivo
<hard_rock_heavy> y pongo todos nuevos
<FREDD2> asi es
<ElWuilMeR> hard_rock_heavy: Para evitar llenar el canal de mensajes como ese que colocaste existe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ElWuilMeR> Es un servicio justamente para eso. ^^ De esa forma evitas baneos xD
<hard_rock_heavy> bueno yo preguntaba nomas
<hard_rock_heavy> si les molesta me salgo y listo
<FREDD2> jajajaj hard_rock_heavy , no seas tan sensible!
<FREDD2> jajajajaja
<ElWuilMeR> hard_rock_heavy: jajajajaja no es molestia :P
<ElWuilMeR> Solo te aconsejo xD
<ElWuilMeR> Sugiero, recomiendo recuerdo que cada dia uno aprende algo nuevo :D
<ElWuilMeR> Hay canales hard_rock_heavy donde haces eso y te banean sin decirte nada por experiencia te lo comento xD
<hard_rock_heavy> ahh
<FREDD2> igual no te hagas problema hard_rock_heavy
<FREDD2> son 30 pesos por tu error
<hard_rock_heavy> ja
<hard_rock_heavy> igual como q ultimamente siempre me falla ubuntu
<hard_rock_heavy> primero con speedy
<hard_rock_heavy> tenia q poner F5
<hard_rock_heavy> todo el tiempo
<FREDD2> eso es por speedy
<FREDD2> me pasa lo mismo
<hard_rock_heavy> ya se arreglo
<hard_rock_heavy> y ahora
<hard_rock_heavy> me salta un cartel de advertencia
<hard_rock_heavy> eso q ayer me salieron update
<FREDD2> molestaron a un tecnico al hacerlo venir aqui para decir que era culpa de ellios
<hard_rock_heavy> no entiendo q pasa
<hard_rock_heavy> ja
<hard_rock_heavy> vino un tecnico
<hard_rock_heavy> jaj
<FREDD2> claro, que no entendia linux...
<FREDD2> fijate eso que te dije en google
<FREDD2> algun tuto hay seguro
<hard_rock_heavy> no encontre
<hard_rock_heavy> parece q lo voy a tener q dejar asi
<FREDD2> si encuentro uno, me pagas 90 pesos
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> ya te busco
<FREDD2> http://www.cristalab.com/tutoriales/configurar-e-instalar-repositorios-de-ubuntu-c156l/
<FREDD2> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_repositorios_externos
<FREDD2> viste, y hay mas!
<hard_rock_heavy> che pero es del 2006
<hard_rock_heavy> eso q me pasaste
<hard_rock_heavy> jaja
<FREDD2> y?
<hard_rock_heavy> no cambian
<hard_rock_heavy> ?
<FREDD2> cambias los repo por los nuevos
<FREDD2> es para entender como hacerlo
<hard_rock_heavy> si yase
<hard_rock_heavy> se pueden cambiar
<hard_rock_heavy> pero la lista nueva
<hard_rock_heavy> esa es la q tendria
<hard_rock_heavy> q consguir
<FREDD2> si
<FREDD2> en las paginas de ubuntu estan seguro seguro
<FREDD2> o donde se descarca (calculo) ya que son importantes para hacer un upgrade
<hard_rock_heavy> ahh
<FREDD2> la unica manera de aprender capo es leyendo
<FREDD2> no es todo dos clicks como windows
<hard_rock_heavy> si yase
<hard_rock_heavy> pero esos errores de la nada
<hard_rock_heavy> nose xq paso
<FREDD2> es comun, fijate lo que te dije
<FREDD2> error 404
<FREDD2> es como cuando intentas aceder a una pagina que no existe
<FREDD2> lo mismo pasa con los repos
<hard_rock_heavy> no existe
<hard_rock_heavy> y el tema xq a mi nomas me pasa
<hard_rock_heavy> a los otros no
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<FREDD2> te tiene bronca!
<hard_rock_heavy> osea
<hard_rock_heavy> yo puse ubuntu
<hard_rock_heavy> xq no me queda otra
<hard_rock_heavy> xq tengo echa mierda la mother
<hard_rock_heavy> y para poder jugar al ql
<hard_rock_heavy> pero me trae dolores de kbeza a veces
<hard_rock_heavy> instalar algo
<FREDD2> que raro, es lo mejor que tiene debian y ubuntu
<FREDD2> el apt-get
<FREDD2> te resuelve todo
<hard_rock_heavy> si
<hard_rock_heavy> pero por ej
<hard_rock_heavy> al instalar
<hard_rock_heavy> el driver de nvidia
<hard_rock_heavy> me volvi loco
<hard_rock_heavy> xq no me lo tomaba
<hard_rock_heavy> lo tube q poner
<hard_rock_heavy> como 5 veces
<FREDD2> a eso si
<FREDD2> por que tenes que compilarlo
<hard_rock_heavy>  y tb
<hard_rock_heavy> xq no tomaba los drivers viejos
<hard_rock_heavy> tube q poner el nuevo
<hard_rock_heavy> en fin
<hard_rock_heavy> lo dejo
<hard_rock_heavy> sin actualizar me parece
<FREDD2> fijate lo que te dije
<hard_rock_heavy> ayer se me actualizo un par de cosas
<hard_rock_heavy> pero no entiendo xq me dice
<hard_rock_heavy> q hace 11 dias q no actualizo
<hard_rock_heavy> cualquiera
<FREDD2> jajaajaj
<hard_rock_heavy> osea
<hard_rock_heavy> no se como saltan las updates
<hard_rock_heavy> si supuestamente
<hard_rock_heavy> algo falla
<hard_rock_heavy> los otros dias
<hard_rock_heavy> me salto update
<hard_rock_heavy> del chromiun
<FREDD2> si, a veces pasa que en un update algun paquete se instala mal
<FREDD2> no tengo idea como se maneja ubuntu, en debian en testing suele pasar
<FREDD2> perdon, unstable
<hard_rock_heavy> q vos no usas ubuntu
<hard_rock_heavy> q usas
<FREDD2> debian
<hard_rock_heavy> esta bien
<hard_rock_heavy> la verdad
<hard_rock_heavy> parece q es mucho mejor q esto
<hard_rock_heavy> debian
<FREDD2> mm, es relativo
<sansen> Hola gente como va ?
<FREDD2> sansen, buenas
<FREDD2> ubuntu es buena plataforma para aprender
<sansen> aprender a hacer todo mal
<FREDD2> hahahahaha
<sansen> ah re troll, mentira mentira
<FREDD2> no es de lo mejor ubuntu, es cierto
<FREDD2> pero algo bueno debe tener, no por nada hay tantos usurios conformes
<hard_rock_heavy> ja
<hard_rock_heavy> despues vengo
<hard_rock_heavy> y te digo como me fue
<hard_rock_heavy> adios
<eka> hola a todos
<eka> estoy viendo de comprar una dell xps 14... saben si va con ubuntu? tiene nvidia geforce GT 420M y wireless tiene Intel© Centrino© Advanced-N 6200
<bouzomd> no se
<bouzomd> tendria que andar
<faktorqm> te fijaste en el sitio?
<faktorqm> dell promociona con ubuntu tambien los productos
<faktorqm> fijate cuando elegis el modelo, pone "personalizar" o algo parecido
<faktorqm> entonces te va a mostrar un menu donde te dice, si queres agregarle mas memoria
<faktorqm> mas disco, el color, etcetc
<faktorqm> cuando llegas a SO, te deja elegir
<faktorqm> si queres win 7 o ubuntu
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama :. alguien sabe algo de archivos *.pdb ? que son? para que?
<bouzomd> yo ni idea
<mama21mama> sera texto plano?
<mama21mama> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PDB
<mama21mama> es que tengo un alcatel que lee *.txt y *.pdb ando viendo que libros le meto pero me intriga eso de *.pdb
<mama21mama> si es texto plano o no. bajare uno para ver que es.
<mama21mama> si encuentro uno.
<bouzomd> como pdf pero con b
<mama21mama> pdb – Palm Data Bases (bases de datos de Palm OS)
<mama21mama> pdb creo que lo vi en otro lugares
<bouzomd> formato de e-books del Palm Reader.
<mama21mama> donde consigo un *.pdb mm
<mama21mama> a si le paso el $file
<mama21mama> jaja Biblia católica para descargar gratis: pdf, doc, txt, pdb
<mama21mama> puse en google : download pdb
<mama21mama> solo me salio eso.
<mama21mama> ptm.
<mama21mama> pense que podria bajar algo de g/linux en *.pdb
<mama21mama> solo quiero saber si es plano o no
<mama21mama> bajare la biblia y listo
<mama21mama> a los man estan en pdb
<mama21mama> manpages
<mama21mama> ai los vi.
<dyrk> buenas tardes: existe algun complemento para banshee para atenuacion cruzada? u otro reproductor que lo tenga a excepcion de rhytmhbox?
<dyrk> como eliminar "Una versión posterior de Rhythmbox creó la base de datos. Esta versión de Rhythmbox no puede leer la base de datos."
<dyrk> gracias
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-09
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<bouzomd> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> bouzomd, como vas?
<granjero> buen dia!
<faktorqm> wen dia!
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> gepatino, faktorqm mama21mama \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, 0/
<FREDD2> \0
<faktorqm> o/
 * mama21mama : . va por capuchino para olvidar a la nona que se le escapo a la calle. (nona con chispero humedo)
 * mama21mama :. haciendo backup de un drupal
<granjero> hola, una pregunta. quiero comprimir muchos archivos en varios paquetes o volúmenes, pero la opción de partir en volúmenes está siempre en gris. uso ubuntu 10.04 alguna idea?
<mama21mama> aptoncd podes probar
<granjero> eso es un paquete que instalo por synaptic?
<granjero> mama21mama, me parece que eso no es lo que ando buscando
<granjero> necesito poder hacer archivos que después sean leidos facilemente en win (zip o rar) y partirlo en pedazos.
<mama21mama> comprenzo
<mama21mama> dalle
<mama21mama> podes usar.
<mama21mama> o hoz hoz-gui
<mama21mama> tambien podes usar cat.
<granjero> listo
<granjero> instalé el paquete rar y ahora puedo comprimir con rar en paquetes
<bouzomarcelo> CHAU
<wolf23> buenas
<wolf23> nesecito alguien que me ayude como convertir archivos .avi para que funcionan con el pendrive?
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-10
<necesidades> hola
<necesidades> alguien me puede decir como poner mi ubuntu con muchas graficas, como se ve en Googlr cuando se busca
<necesidades> google
<Z37A> necesidades, tenes placa de video 3d?
<necesidades> si
<Z37A> marcas intel, amd o nvidia?
<necesidades> intel
<Z37A> excelente
<Z37A> anda a sistemas, preferencias -> apariencia
<necesidades> y que mas?... tengo instalado fusion
<necesidades> beril-fusion
<Z37A> no hace falta instalar nada adicional para lo mas basico, ahora en la ventana esa anda a la ultima solapa
<necesidades> ventanas?
<Z37A> si, al ir a sistema, preferencias -> aplicaciones se abre una ventana
<necesidades> sistema, preferencias, aplicaciones??... al inicio??
<necesidades> o apariencia?
<necesidades> gracias z37a
<mhoyos_> tic tac tuc
<mhoyos_> unimix: channel ?
<unimix> #ubucon-ar, mhoyos_
<zeroadrenaline> siempre tarde.
<zeroadrenaline> Sismo, estas?
<wolf23> nesecito alguien que me ayude como convertir archivos .avi para que funcionan con el pendrive,gracias
<sismo> estoy
<sismo> como va?
<sismo> estaba en viaje al trabajo
<bouzomd> hola sismo
<faktorqm> wen dia...
<bouzomd> hola faktorqm
<faktorqm> como va?
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<faktorqm> wen dia
<SergioMeneses> faktorqm, como vas?
<faktorqm> todo bien, aca, "trabajando"
<faktorqm> :P
<SergioMeneses> faktorqm, jejeje... eso es bueno
<sismo> como va faktorqm
<chory> hola fer
<chory> hace rato qno te veia por aca
<faktorqm> bien sismo
<sismo> estuve con mucho trabajo en el trabajo
<sismo> y colgado con quilombos en casa (reformas)
<sismo> así que bastante caótico todo
 * mama21mama 0/
<nhecro93> hola gente
<nhecro93> halo ?
<mama21mama> hola
<nhecro93> ahh joya pense ke estaba solo xD jajaj
<nhecro93> que tal ?
<mama21mama> aqui ando vos?
<nhecro93> bien bien revisando un poco esto del IRC
<nhecro93> dan soporte a problemas en este channel no ç'
<mama21mama> si, siempre y cuando se hagan preguntas inteligentes.
<mama21mama> y previa busqueda por tu cuenta ante de preguntar.
<mama21mama> Cómo hacer preguntas de manera inteligente - - - > http://w2t.us/5c
<nhecro93> perfecto
<mama21mama> no recibiste una invitacion?
<nhecro93> sisi todo eso es con lo que se basan los foros ubuntu-es por ej. (eso de buscar antes de preg etc)
<mama21mama> fui yo.
<nhecro93> nop no me aparecio nada .. invitacion de ?
<mama21mama> <nhecro93> sisi todo eso es con lo que se basan los foros ubuntu-es por ej. (eso de buscar antes de preg etc) | claro asi es.
<mama21mama> nhecro93, de otro canal.
<mama21mama> siempre es bueno estar en mas de un canal  ;)
<nhecro93> pasa que es la 1ra vez que me meto en un canal IRC
<nhecro93> y no entiendo mucho que digamos >.<
<mama21mama> a
<mama21mama> es sencillo.
<mama21mama>  /join #canal
<mama21mama> entras a los canales.
<mama21mama> siempre los canales empiezan con #
<nhecro93> ok
<mama21mama>  /list
<mama21mama> lista los canales
<mama21mama> siempre los comando en irc empiezan con /
<mama21mama> por ejemplo si quieres entrar al canal que te invite solo haces
<mama21mama>  /join #supremos
<nhecro93> y donde figura esa invitacion ?
<mama21mama> en alguna ventana de tu cliente de irc.
<mama21mama> ya entraste
<StucKman> tengo un extranjero en problemas en la zona de bsas. tiene una compu con linux (aclaro que no estoy seguro que sea ubuntu) y skype pero no le anda el mic. hacen eventos para cosas como ésas? un solution day, algo así?
<mama21mama> no anda el mic?
<mama21mama> primero serciorate que usa?
<StucKman> mama21mama: me queda lejos
<StucKman> es la madre de un chango que está en suiza o irlanda, no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<KyoMetal> hi
<KyoMetal> hay alguien?
<mama21mama> si
<KyoMetal> che xq esta version de ubuntu tiene tantos problemas cn el audio? xP
<KyoMetal> con la placa de audio integrada andaba bien pero la otra no :/
<mama21mama> no se ando en xubuntu karmic
<KyoMetal> reinstale todo el SO desde 0
<KyoMetal> y nada
<KyoMetal> antes la misma placa de audio funkaba bien en las versiones viejitas
<mama21mama> ptm verduras me echaron ejecto ay vengo
<mama21mama> volvi
<mama21mama> que placa tienes?
<mama21mama> KyoMetal,
<KyoMetal> jajajajajaj
<KyoMetal> santa cruz turtle beach
<KyoMetal> xP
<KyoMetal> es pro de audio
<KyoMetal> semi pro
<KyoMetal> pero antes siempre andaba bien
<mama21mama> hace esto a  a ver
<mama21mama> lspci | grep Audio
<mama21mama> pega el resultado.
<KyoMetal> yalo hice
<KyoMetal> dice lo de ants
<KyoMetal> cristal sound
<KyoMetal> xD
<mama21mama> que version tienes de ubuntu?
<KyoMetal> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<KyoMetal> 10.10
<mama21mama> subiste todo por alsamixer ?
<KyoMetal> infeli te djie q en las versiones viejas andaba bien
<KyoMetal> xP
<KyoMetal> no ta todo bajito
<KyoMetal> se scucha pero adelantas y se corta todo XD
<KyoMetal> o directamente no se scucha
<KyoMetal> elimine pulseaudio y ahora a veces se cierra el exaile xP
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> goludo ahora busque solo.
<mama21mama> :)
<KyoMetal> goludo?
<KyoMetal> o.o?
<mama21mama> por no decirte boludo.
<mama21mama> una vez tuve que compilar el alsa
<mama21mama> de esta manera http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/solucionado-alsamixer-con-problemas-en-la-captura#comment-351
<KyoMetal> jajaja
<KyoMetal> pero yo lo digo de onda el infeli
<KyoMetal> es costumbre de mi city xP
<mama21mama> yo tengo Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.
<mama21mama> anda todo al pelo.
<mama21mama> <KyoMetal> es costumbre de mi city xP | por esta todo bien :P
<KyoMetal> yo tengo la 10.0.23 creo
<mama21mama> seguro hay una mas nueva
<mama21mama> hace $cat /proc/asound/version
<KyoMetal> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<KyoMetal> esa es la q tengo la ultima creo
<KyoMetal> de donde sos capo?
<KyoMetal> 450 mb para instalar un audio
<KyoMetal> XD
<mama21mama> lincoln bs as
<mama21mama> KyoMetal, mire http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=39263&start=0
<KyoMetal> uuh cerquita
<KyoMetal> yo de chacabuco XP
<mama21mama> bajando a una inferior por ahi no es mala idea.
<KyoMetal> no
<KyoMetal> pensaba  en eso
<KyoMetal> pero weno che asiq sos de lincoln piola
<KyoMetal> a 1 horita de cahcabuco XD
<mama21mama> cerquita che.
<mama21mama> que dolor de pansa que tengo ptm.
<KyoMetal> y la birra
<KyoMetal> xD
<mama21mama> que birra andube comiendo lechuga
<mama21mama> creo que la lave mal o no se.
<KyoMetal> xD
<KyoMetal> estoy
<KyoMetal> poniendo ver vieja
<KyoMetal> espero q funke
<KyoMetal> xD
<KyoMetal> ptm
<KyoMetal> no peudo
<KyoMetal> pner la ver vieja
<KyoMetal> -.-
<faktorqm> hola
<faktorqm> recien entro, contame que te anda pasadno
<faktorqm> *pasando
<KyoMetal> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<KyoMetal> no anda cn santa cruz turtle beach en 10.10 ni 10.04
<KyoMetal> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<KyoMetal> !paste
<m4v> si necesitas pegar texto no lo hagas en el canal, hazlo en http://paste.ubuntu.com y pasanos el link.
<m4v> no estoy de bot aclaro
<faktorqm> 1.0.17
<faktorqm> sabes ingles?
<mama21mama> <mama21mama> !uptime
<mama21mama> <Su|Bot> I have been running for 5 weeks, 0 days, 20 hours, 6 minutes, and 1 second.
<mama21mama> sigue uptime el bot.
<faktorqm> KyoMetal: sabes ingles? te pueod pasar un link en ingles para que leas como dejar andando la placA?
<faktorqm> KyoMetal: sino te lo traduzco yo y te guio en el proceso
<KyoMetal> sisi
<KyoMetal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529491/
<KyoMetal> eso pasa
<KyoMetal> si quiero configurar
<KyoMetal> faktorqm alguna Idea?
<faktorqm> http://www.blog.tdobson.net/node/251
<faktorqm> si te faltan los headers del kernel
<faktorqm> perame que ya te digo como era
<mama21mama> KyoMetal, en el link que te pase
<faktorqm> pero podes seguir los pasos de compilacion con al version de alsa 1.0.17
<KyoMetal> si si en eso estoy
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/solucionado-alsamixer-con-problemas-en-la-captura#comment-351
<faktorqm> linux-headers
<faktorqm> en realidad es
<faktorqm> linux-headers-tu version de kernel
<faktorqm> para saber tu version de kernel
<faktorqm> usa el comando uname -a
<faktorqm> uname -r perdon
<faktorqm> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<faktorqm> con ese comando te instala las headers para tu kernel y ya podes compilar la version 22
<faktorqm> cuando termines, si no te anda
<KyoMetal> 2.6.35-22-generic
<KyoMetal> xD
<faktorqm> proba con la 17 que es el ink que te pase yo
<faktorqm> *link
<KyoMetal> linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic ya está en su versión más reciente.
<KyoMetal> xP
<KyoMetal> faktorqm >_<
<faktorqm> que necesitas capo?
<faktorqm> te falta algo?
<faktorqm> no anda?
<faktorqm> instalaste los headers del kernel?
<faktorqm> instalaste las herramientas de compilacion?
<KyoMetal> build essentials si
<KyoMetal> fijate el paste
<KyoMetal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529491/
<faktorqm> sudo apt-get install build-essential automake autoconf m4 binutils
<faktorqm> me fijo a ver
<faktorqm> pone este comando
<faktorqm> apt-cache search linux-source
<KyoMetal> ah mierda q pesado q es el amsn xD
<faktorqm> yo tengo uno que se llama linux-source-2.6.32
<faktorqm> vos quiza deberias tener uno que se llama
<faktorqm> linux-source-2.6.35
<faktorqm> o similar
<faktorqm> el que te muestre esta bien
<faktorqm> luego haces,
<faktorqm> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.35
<faktorqm> si es 35
<faktorqm> el ultimo numero lo tenes que averiguar vos
<KyoMetal> linux-source - Fuente del núcleo de Linux con parches Ubuntu
<KyoMetal> linux-source-2.6.35 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.35 with Ubuntu patches
<faktorqm> me imagine
<faktorqm> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.35
<faktorqm> cuando termine, compila de vuelta
<faktorqm> va, hace el ./configure al menos xD
<KyoMetal> XD
<KyoMetal> faktorqm hace mucho q no usaba amsn
<KyoMetal> es una garcha : D
<KyoMetal> que opinas vos? XD
<KyoMetal> :O
<KyoMetal> faktorqm estas? me sale error otra vez XD
<faktorqm> si estoy
<faktorqm> yo uso bitlbee
<faktorqm> es un puente de msn a IRC
<faktorqm> solo texto
<faktorqm> sin nicks, sin archivos, sin camarita, sin microfono, sin avatares, :D
<faktorqm> mostrame el error a ver
<faktorqm> va, tiralo a pastebin ese
<KyoMetal> el mismo q antes
<KyoMetal> xD
<KyoMetal> me pa q voy a poner de vuelta los repositorios
<KyoMetal> de brasil ¬¬
<faktorqm> me cai... ya volvi
<faktorqm> nunca compren routers tp-link
<faktorqm> o al menos ponganle dd-wrt.... ¬¬
<KyoMetal> yo tengo un link sis
<KyoMetal> G_G
<KyoMetal> sys
<KyoMetal> 2.47 ghz XD
<faktorqm> proba esto
<faktorqm> ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic/include/linux
<faktorqm> ya probastE?
<KyoMetal> 35 22?
<KyoMetal> o.O?
<faktorqm> me pusiste arriba que ese era tu kernel
<faktorqm> 2.6.35-22-generic
<KyoMetal> xD
<KyoMetal> linux-source-2.6.35 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.35 with Ubuntu patches
<KyoMetal> 22  no
<KyoMetal> xP
<KyoMetal> a no
<KyoMetal> 22 generic t wenes zrazon XD
<KyoMetal> no no funka asi
<KyoMetal> T-T
<faktorqm> que  te dice?
<faktorqm> hiciste esto verdad?
<faktorqm> sudo apt-get install build-essential automake autoconf m4 binutils
<KyoMetal> chi hiche echo
<KyoMetal> y me diche lo msmo
<KyoMetal> :$
<KyoMetal> XD
<FREDD2> \o
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-11
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<mama21mama> buenas
<morisan> r
<KyoMetal> holis
<KyoMetal> hay alfguien?
<KyoMetal> asda
<KyoMetal> sd
<KyoMetal> aaaa
<upszot> hola... alguien en casa?
<sansen> en casa?
<sansen> upszot, si ?
<sansen> yo no compartiría la casa con FREDD2 xD
<upszot> hola perdon... ahi te te digo..
<upszot> http://pastebin.com/LSAMrHyV
<upszot> usaste alguna vez el comando xargs?...
<upszot> no se pq me esta ejecutando 1 sola vez cuando deberia de ejecutar varias veces... creo que tengo q modificar mi script para q lo soporte mejor, pero no tengo idea de como...
<bouzomarcelo> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<bouzomarcelo> holas
<faktorqm> wenas
<bouzomarcelo> alguien sabe si es posible incorporar skype a empathy en ubuntu 10.04
<faktorqm> no tengo idea, no uso ninguno de los dos...
<bouzomarcelo> ok gracias
<l1pe> bouzomarcelo: si, se puede. por lo menos yo lo pude hacer en pidgin
<l1pe> bouzomarcelo: pero hay un catch. en realidad el plugin lo que hace es abrirte skype, conectarse pro API al cliente de skype y usarlo de bridge
<l1pe> por lo tanto no vale la pena
<bouzomarcelo> pero es en pidgin, en empathy no, verdad?
<bouzomarcelo> la idea era integrar todo en empathy
<faktorqm> l1pe: contame algo copado que hayas hecho para el n900
<l1pe> faktorqm: todo!
<faktorqm> yo lo que quiero, que no lo vi en ningun lado, pero si lo vi en android
<faktorqm> es un applet para el escritorio con los botones del reproductor de musica
<l1pe> faktorqm: me estas jodiendo? eso viene con el telefono...
<l1pe> faktorqm: desde la PR 1.0 jajaja
<faktorqm> nunca lo pude hacer andar :(
<faktorqm> a donde entro?
<l1pe> faktorqm: (?)
<l1pe> en el escritorio haces click en la ruedita de configuracionesdesktop menu> add widget > Media player
<faktorqm> che y el 3g no va verdad?
<faktorqm> GROSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<faktorqm> ahi lo tengo
<faktorqm> :D :D :D
<faktorqm> soy muy tecnico para algunas cosas, pero a veces necesitaria tener esa mirada de usuario...
<faktorqm> ahh otra cosa que no tengo
<faktorqm> un "winrar" para el celu
<faktorqm> digo winrar por que maneja todos los tipos de archivos comprimidos
<faktorqm> contesta che!
<faktorqm> hay un canal de maemo para hablar de esto?
<chory> yo uso androzip pero fijate q hay varios lugares donde podes ver las apps
<bouzomarcelo> chau
<KyoMetal> hi
<KyoMetal> un santiagoward2000 o.O
<santiagoward2000> o.0
<KyoMetal> che loco
<KyoMetal> q ver de uguntu usa?
<santiagoward2000> xubuntu 10.10
<KyoMetal> no tubiste problema cn el audio?
<KyoMetal> o.o
<santiagoward2000> nop, por? que problema tenes?
<KyoMetal> santiagoward2000 q este ubuntu es re caca XD
<santiagoward2000> uhh, por??
<KyoMetal> xq si
<KyoMetal> XD
<KyoMetal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530104/
<KyoMetal> o.O
<santiagoward2000> estas tratando de compilar alsa?
<KyoMetal> si
<KyoMetal> :S
<KyoMetal> quiero el viejo
<KyoMetal> pero no me deja el hdp
<KyoMetal> XD
<PCHelping_> Buenas....estoy armando un servidor NIS, y quería saber si hay alguna manera de montar el directorio Home del usuario (que se encuentra en el server) en la pc local
<santiagoward2000> KyoMetal, fijate si esto te ayuda
<santiagoward2000> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10101927
<PCHelping_> se que se puede hacer con nfs
<PCHelping_> pero quiero que un usuario pueda loguearse en cualquier PC yu le levante el perfil
<KyoMetal> santiagoward2000 te amo :$
 * santiagoward2000 se quedo sin palabras
<KyoMetal> <cf
<KyoMetal> XD
<KyoMetal> era localizar  o recrear
<KyoMetal> el autoconf
<KyoMetal> xP
<KyoMetal> fuck ahora otro problema ¬¬
<santiagoward2000> me alegro que haya funcionado :D
<santiagoward2000> que paso?
<KyoMetal> aguantame
<santiagoward2000> ok
<KyoMetal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530113/
<KyoMetal> :/
<santiagoward2000> ahi me supero, no tengo idea lo que es ese *** [compile] Error 2
<santiagoward2000> :/
<juan-arg> veamos..
<KyoMetal> io menos
<chory> tira errores con el alsa !
<chory> alsa-driver-1.0.22.
<juan-arg> tenes los header del kernel?
<juan-arg> porque no encuentra el header.. por lo que veo.. otra cosa que revisaria seria las makeflag
<KyoMetal> c
<juan-arg> c flag
<KyoMetal> aguanta
<KyoMetal> que estoy poniendo las libs
<juan-arg> compila de ultima con -o0    o1 asi descartas las optimisaciones de gcc
<KyoMetal> instale gcc tmb .-.
<KyoMetal> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<KyoMetal> me estoyh voviilendo chiflado XD
<juan-arg> no entiendo porque estas compilando alsa
<juan-arg> jaaj
<KyoMetal> xq no me anda el sonido
<KyoMetal> -.-
<KyoMetal> no funka esta version
<KyoMetal> cn mi placa de sonido
<KyoMetal> no es integrada..
<juan-arg> probaste con alsaconf?
<KyoMetal> no es integrada y se comlpica
<KyoMetal> xP
<juan-arg> instlate alsa-firmware ?
<KyoMetal> yeah
<KyoMetal> ya fue ahora lepongo el min
<KyoMetal> t
<KyoMetal> xP
<KyoMetal> *Mint
<juan-arg> KyoMetal: yo uso archlinux.. menos complicaciones
<KyoMetal> lo se
<KyoMetal> pero tengo discosviejos y uno anda mal
<KyoMetal> y no me deja instalar x eso XP
<juan-arg> le pasaste un smart al disco?
<KyoMetal> sisi
<KyoMetal> por eso te digo
<KyoMetal> q anda mal
<KyoMetal> esta roto
<KyoMetal> xP
<juan-arg> enrealidad.. le leiste el smart seria mas correcto
<juan-arg> y porque lo seguis usando?
<KyoMetal> xq no tengo guita
<KyoMetal> ^_^
<juan-arg> KyoMetal: ... mmm... fuiste a galeria jardin?
<KyoMetal> no soy de bs as capo
<juan-arg> te conseguis uno, chiquito.. por ahi por 100 mangos
<juan-arg> a ok.. pequeño detalle..
<juan-arg> cuanto salen por esos lados?
<KyoMetal> 6 horas de viaje
<KyoMetal> xP
<KyoMetal> encima tengo pc vieja
<KyoMetal> no vale la pena
<KyoMetal> ide o pata comot e guste
<chory> che juan-arg van a organizar algo en la U de Palermo ?
<juan-arg> creo que si.. tengo entendido
<juan-arg> depues me fijo.. me queda lejos
<KyoMetal> juan-arg  de onde so
<bouzomarcelo> holas
<faktorqm> hola
<bouzomarcelo> chau
<FREDD2> \0
<dyrk> por favor ayuda: Una versión posterior de Rhythmbox creó la base de datos. Esta versión de Rhythmbox no puede leer la base de datos.
<dyrk> imposible de eliminarlo :(
<dyrk> probe desinstalarlo borrando con tweak y nada
<dyrk> gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-12
<marcos> hola
<marcos> necesito ayuda
<juan-arg> !ayuda marcos
<marcos> hola juan
<juan-arg> pff.. aca no tenemos bot jaja
<juan-arg> marcos: dame detalles sobre tu problema
<marcos> estoy queriendo agregar unos codecs para el totem
<juan-arg> sip. o sea gstreamer y?
<marcos> y me sale error
<juan-arg> que error?
<marcos> s5
<marcos> s5 0e das 5 seg te 36 -eg6
<marcos> si me das 5 seg te lo pego
<juan-arg> ok
<marcos> mposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/universe/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<marcos> Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<juan-arg> marcos: sos un animal..
<juan-arg> para eso existe pastebin
<marcos> perdon ¡¡¡
<marcos> DISCULPEN TODOS
<juan-arg> pero en fin..
<juan-arg> cambia de repos
<juan-arg> cambia a los oficiales.. primero para empezar y fijate como funcionan
<marcos> que es lo que esta sucediendo ???
<juan-arg> marcos: sinceramente no uso ubuntu hace 2 años..
<marcos> ok
<juan-arg> pero ese error es por que no encunetra el archivo.. o el server de argetina esta caido lo cual es muy comun cuando lo usaba
<marcos> vos me decis que vaya a origenes de soft
<marcos> y alli seleccione otro servidor
<juan-arg> sip
<marcos> al servidor principal
<juan-arg> proba con el oficial primero
<juan-arg> sip
<marcos> principal = oficial verdad ???
<marcos> ok ya esta
<juan-arg> refresca los repos y vas a ver que funciona
<marcos> me sale lo mismo
<marcos> y despues me dice que gstremer no puede instalarse en un equipo como el mio
<juan-arg> marcos: .... mmm
<juan-arg> pone en una consola sudo apt-get update
<juan-arg> y cuando termine.. proba de nuevo
<marcos> dale
<marcos> E: Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<marcos> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<marcos> marcos@marcos-laptop:~$
<juan-arg> cuales?
<marcos> W: Imposible obtener http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<juan-arg> intrepid.. que version es?
<marcos> 8.10
<marcos> es la primera vez que me pasa esto
<juan-arg> ahora entendi..
<juan-arg> 8.10 no tiene mas soporte por eso no existen los repos security..
<marcos> por lo que lei hasta el 2011 tenia soporte
<marcos> capaz se referia en general
<marcos> pero bue
<marcos> que me recomendarias ???
<juan-arg> si no es tls lo dudo
<marcos> que migre a otra version ???
<juan-arg> si queres segui teniendo soporte del repo security si
<marcos> instale la 9.04 pero me anda re lenteja la maquina
<juan-arg> marcos: si no te pasas a una distro encerio.. como la que yo uso jaja
<marcos> y cual es esa ???
<juan-arg> archlinux
<juan-arg> no trabaja con versiones...
<juan-arg> es rolling release o sea siempre tenes la ultima
<marcos> el tema es que mis recursos de hard no se si se las bancaran
<juan-arg> arch.. corre desde una pentium2
<marcos> tengo una laptop con celeron 1,86 ghz
<juan-arg> asique no te preocupes
<juan-arg> funciona bien
<marcos> y 512 de ram
<marcos> a ok
<juan-arg> sip.. barbaro
<juan-arg> arch es una distro base
<juan-arg> o sea.. no tiene nada que vos no le instales
<marcos> no la habia oido nombrar nunca
<juan-arg> no es dificil de usar
<marcos> es como debian
<juan-arg> podes ver la clase 13 de mi pag www.inicialinux.com
<juan-arg> ahi la enseño
<juan-arg> nop.. arch esta desarollada desde cero desde una lfs no depende de ninguna distro
<marcos> voy a instalarla
<marcos> me convenciste jejeej
<juan-arg> instalala en una maquina virtual para verla primero
<marcos> no tengo virtual box
<marcos> y no se usarlo
<juan-arg> instalalo..
<juan-arg> si no anda a www.inicialinux.com
<juan-arg> mi pag.. y enseño a usarlo
<marcos> bueno
<marcos> juan
<juan-arg> dime
<marcos> estoy por descargarlo
<marcos> tengo varias carpetas a la vista
<marcos> estoy re en bolas
<juan-arg> bajate el core iso i686
<marcos> ok
<marcos> descargo desde brasil ?
<juan-arg> desde donde quieras
<juan-arg> yo siempre lo hice desde francia
<marcos> bueno ahi entre en la carpeta
<marcos> hay un millon de archivos
<juan-arg> bajate el core i686
<marcos> perdoname pero no lo veo
<marcos> /pub/archlinux/core/os/i686
<marcos> ahi estoy
<juan-arg> jaja
<juan-arg> estas en el repo
<juan-arg> o sea.. no solo son mirror del cd si no tambien repos..
<juan-arg> anda 3 sladshot mas para atras y en la raiz tenes las imagenes iso
<marcos> si
<marcos> ya estoy
<marcos> http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/archlinux/iso/2010.05/archlinux-2010.05-core-dual.iso
<marcos> le atino a esa ???
<marcos> ya elegi una y la estoy descargando
<juan-arg> sip
<marcos> la netinstall que onda ???
<marcos> por que tienen diferentes tamaños las otras ISO ???
<juan-arg> la netinstall.. no conviene
<juan-arg> se instala todo por red..
<juan-arg> es un poco inestable.. hacerlo para mi gusto
<marcos> ahh
<marcos> es normal que te descargue dos archivos ?
<marcos> uno .ISO y otro .Part
<juan-arg> y sip.. porque todavia no termino la isp
<juan-arg> iso
<juan-arg> y usa de archivo temporal el part
<marcos> disculpame la ignorancia
<marcos> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<marcos> 74 %
<marcos> ya casi lo tengo
<bouzomarcelo> holas
<sismo> buenas
<chory> wenas
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * mama21mama 0/
<FREDD2> \o
<mama21mama> 0/
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-13
<person> hola tengo problemas usando tor en ubuntu
<person> ayuda?
<new_> buenas resulta q modifique el tiempo de grub y no puedo actualizarlo, como hago?
<mama21mama> a ver
<new_> mama21mama: resulta que le cambie el tiempo para escojer los sistemas operatives del Pc pero cuando quiero actualizar el grub no puedo hacerlo
<new_> lo unico que modifique fue esto :GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
<mama21mama> edita /etc/default/grub
<new_> ya lo edite y cuando le doy update-grub2 me manda este mensaje /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<mama21mama> luego hace sudo update-grub
<new_> mama21mama: este es mi grub http://pastie.org/1294481
<new_> mama21mama: ? estas?
<bouzomarcelo> hola
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, 0/
<FREDD2> \o
<FREDD2> granjero, que haces loco
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero> como va viejo?
<granjero> como elimino una entrada del grub? les cuento. le hice un doble booteo a una laptop emachines que llego a mis manos. hice espacio con gparted  en el la partición más grande que venia por defecto e instalé ubuntu10.04. el grub ahora me muestra además de la entrada de ubuntu y la de win7 que es el SO que vino en la maquina, me muestra una entrada de windows vista loader
<granjero> <granjero> quiero eliminar la entrada de vista loader
<granjero> en eso ando FREDD2 !
<FREDD2> tenes que formatear la parte de booteo (recien me levanto y no recuerdo como se llama)
<FREDD2> y reinstalar grub
<granjero> lo que pasa es que como vino sin cd de instalación ni nada la maquina no quiero tocarle por un año las particiones por defecto
<granjero> es para el laburo viste....
<FREDD2> aaaa
<granjero> la compraron ayer
<FREDD2> vas a tener que aguantar con eso entonces
<granjero> pero el grub antes se podia modificar
<granjero> el archivo menu.lst era
<granjero> o algo asi
<FREDD2> si, se puede modificar
<FREDD2> claro, eso mismo
<granjero> pero en 10.04 cambio
<FREDD2> tenes que # a lo de windows
<FREDD2> asi no aparece
<FREDD2> tiene el grub2 seguro
<FREDD2> si, es medio choto el grub2
<FREDD2> recien lo lechusie
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> el mbr!
<FREDD2> esa es la parte de booteo
<FREDD2> XD
<granjero> ahi estoy leyendo
<granjero> no es facil
<granjero> y no se que pasará si se elije que bootee con vista
<FREDD2> perdes la garantia si tocas las particiones?
<granjero> no se
<granjero> prefiero no tocarlas
<mama21mama> granjero, portatil nueva?
<granjero> modificar el grub deberia ser lo mas faci
<mama21mama> hi FREDD2 granjero
<granjero> del trabajo
<granjero> mama21mama,
<granjero> buen dia
<mama21mama> buen dia.
<FREDD2> mama21mama, que hace!
<mama21mama> tienes los dos sistemas ya?
<granjero> si
<mama21mama> FREDD2, nada entrometiendome como siempre sin que me llamen :)
<FREDD2> jajajaj
<FREDD2> es la idea
<FREDD2> :P
<granjero> =)
<mama21mama> granjero, no lei todo el texto; quiere arrancar un so en particular?
<FREDD2> yo le doy malas ideas, y vos lo solucionas
<FREDD2> asi funciona esto
<granjero> no mirá es asi
<mama21mama> ando cabisbajo debo pensar en esto.
<granjero> la pc vino con varias particiones
<granjero> perá que te copio un pastebin
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> ptm no me llegan lso tabacos.
<FREDD2> sin tabaco no es vida
<granjero> yo deje el tabaco hace 2 años
<FREDD2> yo lo deje ayer
<granjero> soy mejor ahora! =P
<FREDD2> por suerte hoy los encontre
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<mama21mama> xD
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531203
<granjero> sda2 y sda3 son particiones de booteo windows
<granjero> el tema es que grub me toma los dos booteos de windows uno de vista y otro de 7
<granjero> no se por que trae un booteo de vista
<granjero> y ahora que veo no se que son esos carteles de Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<granjero> el tema es que quiero que grub no diga loader de VISTA
<granjero> para evitar problemas
<bouzomarcelo> el boot de vista es para hacer el recovery
<granjero> bouzomarcelo, genial data
<granjero> pero como lo saco de grub?
<bouzomarcelo> nono
<bouzomarcelo> el seven tiene una particion boot de 100mb
<bouzomarcelo> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<bouzomarcelo> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<bouzomarcelo> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<bouzomarcelo> es una opcion, no la borras pero no te la muestra
<granjero> ahi no me muestra grub
<granjero> yo necestio que se vea para poder bootear win7
<bouzomarcelo> creo que no
<bouzomarcelo> ok
<granjero> ante se modificaba menu.list y listo
<FREDD2> saca los win y mete debian
<granjero> el tema es que en debian no corrre el soft de una cámara nikon s700 para autodisparar la
<eth0> Buenass
<FREDD2> Tukeke, capo
<FREDD2> sansen, que hace
<sansen> hola justo me estaba yendo
<sansen> a comer algo
<FREDD2> si, es hora de desayunar
<sansen> claro recién me levanto
<Tukeke> FREDD2, o/
<Tukeke> camaradas
<FREDD2> Tukeke, \0
<Tukeke> FREDD2, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MApDfslMljg
<Tukeke> FREDD2, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UkWjPb0dDw
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-14
<brunof> hola alguien sabe como conseguir los efectos de maximizar las ventanas cuando las llevo al tope de la pantalla o a los costados como en w7?
<ShockStar> Hola
<ShockStar> Acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04y tengo un par de problemas para conectarme,
 * dannyLopez regreso
<ShockStar> Hola DannyLopez.
<dannyLopez> ShockStar, hola
<ShockStar> Como estas?
 * mama21mama 0/
 * dannyLopez pregunta si alguien juega fets on fire
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, como vas?
 * mama21mama :. alguien con ganas de ayudar?
<mama21mama> hola aqui ando.
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, me haces un favor?
<mama21mama> vos?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, si puedo con gusto dime?
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, me pruebas este formulario? http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/contactenos recien lo termine.
<Tukeke> SergioMeneses, epale
<Tukeke> ajajaj
<Tukeke> muahahah
<mama21mama> yo lo probe pero quiero una segunda opinion y prueba.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, voy
<mama21mama> ok gracias.
<SergioMeneses> ya lo miro... :D
<Tukeke> SergioMeneses, o/
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, es tambien llenar los campos y enviar.
<mama21mama> :)
<mama21mama> para ver si furula.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, no hay problema :D
<Tukeke> mama21mama, hola mami como estas
<Tukeke> :D
<SergioMeneses> ya lo ando mirando :d
<Tukeke> FREDD2, capo
<mama21mama> Tukeke,
<SergioMeneses> Tukeke, no jodas por aquí estas también xD
<mama21mama> Tukeke, prueba tambien tu si andas al dope.
<SergioMeneses> pareces un bot del server
<Tukeke> SergioMeneses, de siempre
<Tukeke> preguntale al mama21mama que me conoce
<Tukeke> xD
<mama21mama> si Tukeke es conocido
<mama21mama> lo tengo en face creo
<mama21mama> xD
<Tukeke> mama21mama, no tengo facebook
<Tukeke> :P
<Tukeke> no uso eso
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, el tercer campo para q es?
<mama21mama> a ver
<SergioMeneses> el q esta debajo de nombre y apellido
<mama21mama> como se llama?
<SergioMeneses> te falta ponerle un labeñ
<SergioMeneses> label
<mama21mama> es tu email
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, pero no tiene label...
<SergioMeneses> tomalo en cuenta
<mama21mama> dice E-mail:
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, no se ve
<SergioMeneses> y es en serio
<SergioMeneses> ni el nombre del area de texto
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, lo encontre
<mama21mama> se ve todo en firefox y chomium
<SergioMeneses> pero esta como en negro
<mama21mama> a lo mejor el color debo cambiarlo
<SergioMeneses> cambiale el color
<mama21mama> ok
<SergioMeneses> si mejor
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, igual para "comentario"
<SergioMeneses> "comentarios"
<mama21mama> ok
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, y a esto también: "Esto es para evitar spam"
<SergioMeneses> ponlos en el mismo color de nombre y apellido
<mama21mama> ok todo el texto
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, ya le di enviar
<mama21mama> ok SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> cambiale el color también a
<SergioMeneses> Gracias!
<SergioMeneses> Su peticion ha sido recibida.
<SergioMeneses> sale en negro también
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, le cambie el color
<mama21mama> listo cambie todos los colores. furula?
<mama21mama> te llego mail SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, eso ando mirando :D
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, listo me llego el email
<SergioMeneses> :D
<mama21mama> :D
<mama21mama> gracias SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, no hay lio :)
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, eso es un proyecto personal?
<mama21mama> cual?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, el sitio del formulario
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, si personal y publico.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, okd
<mama21mama> es un blog de los tantos que se agrando.
<mama21mama> lo hice por que pierdo los cuadernos de apuntes, luego decidí abrirlo al publico.
<mama21mama> y ahora en cualquier momento se quedara sin espacio de bd.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, aaa vep
<SergioMeneses> veo
<SergioMeneses> yo también voy a inaugurar blog pronto jeje
<SergioMeneses> o eso espero
<SergioMeneses> :D
<mama21mama> muy bien d que se tratara¿
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, las cosas q haga en GNU/Linux... también pierdo los apuntes de configuraciones y eso
<SergioMeneses> :S
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-07
<marianom> buen dia, ubuntu-ar
<virusuy-work> buenos dias!
 * unimix waves
<Troyano> hola
<chory> hola
<chory> bien un poco mas de 40 min XD
<sebaxxxtian> hola
<sebaxxxtian> hay alguien ahi?
<govatent> yo estoy
<sebaxxxtian> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-08
<marianom> beuno: (perdon por usarte como helpdesk personal) porque yo no puedo dar de alta contactos para compartir archivos como dice en https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-file-sync/ ? solo me da el combo para buscar contactos
<beuno> marianom, o/
<beuno> marianom, creo que no anda bien la parte de contactos en el desktop
<marianom> si, eso, hola beuno, perdon pero me dejé los modales en mis otros pantalones :)
<beuno> marianom, pero si escribis el email de la persona deberia mandar
<marianom> cool beuno, grax!
<invitado_web> Hola a todos
<invitado_web> que tal?
<invitado_web> tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<invitado_web> mas especificamente con el compiz
<invitado_web> alguien podria ayudarme a resolverlo?
<chory> lspci | grep VGA en al consola
<invitado_web> soy un poco novato aun en ubuntu 11.10
<invitado_web> ya que lo fui actualizando
<invitado_web> desde el 10.10
<invitado_web> al 11.04
<invitado_web> y luego al 11.10
<invitado_web> y estuve modificando las opciones del compiz
<invitado_web> para lograr obtener el cubo
<invitado_web> de escritorios
<invitado_web> y cuando hice las modificaciones
<invitado_web> salgo de la aplicacion
<invitado_web> de configuracion
<invitado_web> del compiz
<invitado_web> y resulta
<invitado_web> que me desaparecio el lanzador
<invitado_web> y toda la barra superior
<invitado_web> entonces no puedo ejecutar ninguna aplicacion
<invitado_web> o casi ninguna
<invitado_web> solo las que tengo acceso directo en el escritorio
<invitado_web> como podria entrar denuevo a las opciones de configuracion?
<invitado_web> del comṕiz
<granjero> con ctrl+alt+del podés cerrar la sesión volver a abrirla.
<granjero> así te cargará de nuevo el escritorio con la barra unity y todo
<invitado_web> ya lo intente a eso
<invitado_web> pero sigue todo igual
<granjero> cuando volvés a abrir sesión sigue sin unity
<granjero> ?
<invitado_web> cuando inicio sesion de nuevo
<invitado_web> con mi usuario
<invitado_web> solo me aparece la barra de arriba
<invitado_web> con las palabras
<invitado_web> archivo
<invitado_web> editar
<invitado_web> y demas
<invitado_web> pero no aparece el lanzador
<invitado_web> ni la otra barra superior
<invitado_web> con la hora
<invitado_web> y demas
<granjero> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/11/como-volver-cero-resetear-unity.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+UsemosLinux+%28Usemos+Linux%29
<invitado_web> que antes de cambiar las opciones de configuracion del compiz si aparecian
<granjero> fijate si siguiendo ese tutorial vuelve a aparecer
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> gracias
<invitado_web> la version de ubuntu que tengo en la 11.10
<invitado_web> sirve igual ese tutorial?
<granjero> si
<granjero> creo que si
<granjero> =)
<invitado_web> ya intento y te comento que paso
<invitado_web> que genio que sos man!!!
<invitado_web> funciono!
<invitado_web> muchas gracias!
<granjero> =) me alegro
<invitado_web> hola a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-09
<Z37A> Hola gente
<unimix> Z37A, o/
<Z37A> unimix, ya volvi de correr/caminar
<Z37A> asi que si se hace la reunion hoy ya estoy online!
<unimix> Z37A, muy bien !!
<Z37A> igualmente un bajon, anonymous bajo el sitio de Adidas MiCouch y no puedo cargar la caminata de hoy!!!!
<Z37A> siempre subo los datos y veo en una grafica como me fue en que tengo que mejorar y demas, es muy util!!!
<unimix> ahhh noooo ... habra que hablar con estos muchachos de Anon :)
<unimix> que volteen el site despues de que cargues la caminata
<Z37A> jajaja
<unimix> cuando salis a la cancha con el profe ?
<Z37A> igual unos chotos los de adidas que desde el 3 que no subieron el sitio de nuevo
<Z37A> este domingo salgo
<Z37A> vamos al campo que esta frente al autodromo
<unimix> a que cancha van a ir ?
<unimix> Hasta alla ? por que ahi ?
<Z37A> yo soy porteño me queda cerca
<Z37A> es esa o la de san martin, ambas me quedan igual
<unimix> estan todas tan lejos o tan cerca como esa, por eso la pregunta
<Z37A> a mi me queda cerca
<unimix> San Martin, sin dudarlo, un canchon
<Z37A> aparte me dijo que esta bien cuidada
<unimix> bien inglesa, arboles centenarios, un lujo de cancha
<Z37A> la de san martin o la de lugano?
<unimix> San Martin
<Z37A> pasa que san martin tenes 2, el club de golf y el campo de golf
<unimix> la de Lugano no la conozco
<Z37A> es el Golf Club Jose Jurado
<Z37A> http://maps.google.com.ar/maps?q=golf+club+jose+jurado&hl=es&ie=UTF8&ll=-34.682558,-58.45336&spn=0.014187,0.027874&hq=golf+club+jose+jurado&hnear=Ciudad+Aut%C3%B3noma+de+Buenos+Aires,+Capital+Federal&t=h&vpsrc=6&z=16
<unimix> Ahhh .. si, ya se ... me quedo con la de San Martin
<Z37A> es privado pro lo que veo este, pero de seguro mi profesor debe tener algun arreglo ahi
<unimix> Se, eso ni lo dudo
<Z37A> por que recien lei que sale 1000 pesos la inscripcion y luego 150 por mes
<unimix> no es tanto, habria que ver cuanto pagas de green fee cada vez que salis a jugar
<unimix> ahi tenes que hacer la diferencia
<unimix> un green fee en cancha de primera clase no baja de $ 100.-
<unimix> asi que por 150 al mes deberias pagar no mas de 80 cada salida
<Z37A> a mi me dijo el profe que tenia que garpar 70 mangos
<unimix> viste, le erre por 10 mangos
<unimix> te cobran como si fueras socio, ese es el arreglo que tiene
<Z37A> sep
<unimix> despues te va a ofrecer tramitarte el handicap en esa cancha (otro arreglo)
<Z37A> igual tambien me dijo de san martin, pero se ve que voy con otros mas
<unimix> y ... minimo dos mas
<Z37A> mira el tipo quiere que me meta a jugar en forma profecional
<Z37A> yo la verdad no se
<unimix> ehhhh ? Es serio el tipo ?
<Z37A> siempre fui muy chancleta para los deportes como para meterme a full
<Z37A> sep, al parecer si
<unimix> preguntale a el por que no esta compitiendo profesionalmente, a ver que te dice
<unimix> en lugar de dar clases
<Z37A> compite
<unimix> como se llama ?
<Z37A> Claudio Acosta
<Z37A> perdion
<Z37A> Ricardo Acosta
<unimix> ok. Preguntale cuantos torneos salio entre los cinco primeros
<unimix> y en que circuitos juega. Los premios en ARG son una lagrima
<Z37A> y por lo que vi es de la PGA
<Z37A> Profesores de Golf Asociado de Argentina
<unimix> OGA tambien se llama a la asociacion de Profesores de Golf Asociados
<Z37A> ahhh
<unimix> la otra PGA es el tour de America
<unimix> Solo pensa en esto: Tipos como el Gato Romero y el Pato Cabrera compiten desde decadas y cada tanto mojan en un torneo
<unimix> aqui tenes que hacer la escuelita durante el verano y despues las clasificaciones
<Z37A> sisi lo se
<unimix> si queres ser verdaderamente profesional, toma clases en la Escuela de la AAG
<Z37A> si igual como dije, yo la verdad ni idea, o sea lo que pacte con el tipo es que me enseñe lo basico siendo yo de 0
<unimix> aprende a jugar para divertirte, el resto si tiene que ser, sera
<Z37A> y de los que llame es el que mas me gusto pro que el tipo como que mas alla de la guita ve otras cosas, capaz me esta cagando mal, peor pro ejemplo el tipo antes de decirte cuato y demas te da una clase
<unimix> esta bueno eso
<Z37A> y el otro dia fueron 2 alumnos de el al driving a probar solos y el tipo despues que termino mi clase fue y les dio indicaciones
<unimix> sabe pescar el loco :)
<Z37A> jajaja
<Z37A> o sea a mi no me callo mal
<Z37A> pero tambien soy un neofito mal
<unimix> si hay algo que caracteriza a los profes y caddies es la velocidad que tienen para aprovechar oportunidades
<Z37A> jajajajajaj
<unimix> es que es muy dificil en este pais vivir profesionalmente de un deporte
<unimix> inclusive en el futbol
<Z37A> si obvio, peor bueno, como dije, dentro de los que llame es el que me result mas confiable
<unimix> esta bien eso, es algo muy personal
<unimix> y si el tipo no tiene quimica con vos podes terminar odiando el deporte
<Z37A> y dentro de lo que cobraban muchos me parecio relativamente economico
<unimix> en Villa Adelina te sacuden $ 120.- por clase, incluye palos y pelotitas
<Z37A> lo que si el chabon tiene cada comentario, vos decis este esta pirado mal!!!
<unimix> por ejemplo ?
<Z37A> bueno aca es 80$ pro clase mas 30 por pelotitas o sea 110, luego clases de 100 pelotitas o sea 130$
<unimix> Es la misma guita entonces
<Z37A> no, gestos y comentarios de fanatico mal del golf, como senti el golpe, la cintura es un baile, con suvidad sentilo jajajajajja muy feo no?
<unimix> nahh, casi todos hacen ese tipo de comentarios
<Z37A> si peor villa adelina 120$ aca entre 110 y 130$ purto madero! Mucha gente labura en el centro y te queda de lujo el lugar, aparte esta muy bueno, es muy nuevo
<unimix> en Villa Adelina el aire es mas puro :p
<Z37A> a mi me queda justo enfrente del laburo, villa adelina no podria ir, no me darian los tiempos
<Z37A> pero villa adelina es campo o driving?
<unimix> ya lo vas a conocer ... te voy a invitar
<unimix> las dos cosas
<unimix> 9 hoyos
<Z37A> aca el tema es asi, te cobra el tipo 800 pesos por mes, y son 10 clases mas 1 salida a campo, o sea 80$ pro clase sin contar la salida
<Z37A> luego sale, 100 pelotas, 50$ las 50 salen 30$ y hay promo con grupon de 2x1!
<unimix> che, deberiamos empezar la reunion ....
<Z37A> emm si no? pero somo 2 o 3 nomas!
<unimix> aguantemos unos minutos mas y si somos dos o tres postergamos para la semana que viene
<Z37A> che no recuerdo haber visto en los items tema redes sociales, los grupos de linkedin, faceboojk y demas quienes administran si son o no oficiales
<Z37A> ahh unimix me olvidaba, podras mandarle un pm al que administra el grupo de Ubuntu Members de Linked.In, nunca me aceptaron!
<unimix> Emmm .. no, no estan en agenda esos items
<Z37A> para el foro el chabon me respondio antes que debia ser aceptado como tal para el rango, jaja, le respondi ya fui aceptado y se quedo preguntandome cuando y demas, le pase los datos y me acepto, me pidio perdon que no se dio cuenta jajjaa, estan re bolados los que administran esas cosas tambien jajajjaa
<unimix> me fijo si es alguien "visible"
<unimix> quien fue el del foro ?
<Z37A> ya te digo
<Z37A> creo que fue Technoviking unimix
<unimix> Que raro .. a Edu tambien le hicieron medio historia pero despues se arreglo todo
<Z37A> si, pasa que como ahora te aprueban tambien via foro, pense que queria postularme via foro
<unimix> ahhh ... cierto
<unimix> pero en Linkedin deberias insistirle, pasale el link de la minuta de la reunion de aprobacion
<Z37A> y en linkedin Michael Lustfield se encarga del grupo
<Z37A> es que no puedo insistir solo se puede enviar un solo mensaje
<Z37A> y esta pendiente de aprobacion
<unimix> ok. Se toman su tiempo
<unimix> che, pudieron avanzar algo con el tema wiki ?
<Z37A> a ver si le puedo conseguir el email y le mando un email!
<Z37A> la verdfad no pude ver nada, juancarlospaco armo un grupo en G+ para que nos contactemos y a dia de hoy no entre!
<unimix> buscalo en la lista de Ubuntu Members
<unimix> pero que tiene que ver lo de G+Pages con la wiki ?
<alvaro> hola
<alvaro> alguien en linea
<EuzkoArima> en linkedin me anote al grupo y esta pendiente de aprobacion
<alvaro> ??
<unimix> hola alvaro
<alvaro> hola unimix
<alvaro> alguna distribucion de linux para una pentium 4
<unimix> Lubuntu ?
<alvaro> de donde lo descargo?
<alvaro> o si no ubuntu para procesador de 32 bits
<Z37A> unimix, ahi consegui contactarlo pro un mensaje, le envie con mi email de @ubuntu.com asi se da cuenta mas facil!
<unimix> alvaro, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<unimix> esto sin saber cuanta RAM tiene el equipo, ni que placa de video posee, ni el tañao del disco rigido
<unimix> Z37A, bien ahi !
<alvaro> uhmmmm
<EuzkoArima> Z37A avisame si te dan bola con linkedin, yo hice el pedido y me olvidé del tema, pero esta pendiente tambien (obvio yo lo hice hace menos que vos)
<unimix> EuzkoArima, a Z37A todavia lo tienen stand by
<alvaro> pentium 4 procesador de 3 ghz ram 1.25 Gb
<unimix> asi que segui haciendo la fila :p
<alvaro> video de 256
<alvaro> perdon 512
<EuzkoArima> unimix, si si, quedo claro eso
<Z37A> EuzkoArima, esta medio volado se ve el que lo organiza
<EuzkoArima> con 1.25 de ram se instalar ubuntu "normal"
<EuzkoArima> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<unimix> alvaro, que marca es la placa de video ?
<alvaro> gforce
<Z37A> si ubuntu comun deberia bancarlo, yo tengo en un Athlon 2000+ con 1GB Kubuntu 11.04
<alvaro> la placa madre es intel
<unimix> Ok, podes instalar Ubuntu en lugar de Lubuntu que deberia funcionar razonablemente bien
<alvaro> uhmm mira me descargue el iso de ubuntu 11.10
<alvaro> lo queme en un cd
<alvaro> pero no puedo instalarlo cada ves que quiero instalar me aparece bug ... o algo asi
<alvaro> me descargue mal el iso, mi disco duro esta mal o que onda?
<unimix> como haces el proceso de generacion del CD ?
<alvaro> lo queme con el nero
<unimix> no es copiar la imagen ISO como si fuera un archivo comun
<alvaro> clic derecho del iso, abrir con nero y quemar
<unimix> ok. Alguna idea del error que te da ?
<unimix> el disco esta con otro sistema operativo ?
<alvaro> sip
<alvaro> con xp
<unimix> tenes espacio libre en el disco ?
<alvaro> pensaba formatear la unidad y crearle una particion para instalar linux
<alvaro> tengo un disco duro de 500 gb particionado en 2 unidades
<alvaro> una de 400 y una de 100
<alvaro> la de 100 quiero formatear e instalar linux
<unimix> No hace falta formatear. Defragmenta primero y cuando instales le decis como queres hacerlo
<unimix> igualmente deberia inicar en modo live
<alvaro> defragmentar.. ok
<alvaro> no me aparece ni modo live ni nada
<alvaro> me aparece bug algo asi...
<unimix> y el error que te da que dice ?
<alvaro> osea me aparece la pantalla negra como la de dos en windows
<alvaro> y ahi me sale letras letras y al final bug un codigo y nada mas
<unimix> si nos pasas ese codigo posiblemente podamos decirte que es lo que esta fallando y como solucionarlo
<alvaro> ok.. muchas gracias de todas maneras..
<unimix> probaste alguna otra distribucion Linux ademas de Ubuntu, en modo Live ?
<alvaro> intentare una ves mas instalarlo
<alvaro> nop
<unimix> Si te vuelve a aparecer el mismo mensaje, toma nota del codigo del bug y lo buscamos
<alvaro> ok
<EuzkoArima> gente, da para seguir/comenzar con la reunión de organización .... o nos falta quorum ?
<unimix> Z37A, EuzkoArima otra vez somos nosotros tres, asi que dada la hora sugiero posponer los temas de hoy, nuevamente, para la semana que viene
<EuzkoArima> ok, ningún problema
<EuzkoArima> es más, me parece lo razonable
<unimix> la verdad, no entiendo por que pasa esto ...
<unimix> tampoco entiendo que habiendo grupos confirmados no hallan avanzado un poquito
<unimix> despues mando mail a la lista por estos temas
<unimix> ayer estuve en la reunion de ubuntu-uy y habia 18 personas, duro 3 horas y media !
<alvaro> disculpen la molestia
<unimix> ok alvaro, todo bien
<EuzkoArima> son dos temas distintos, respecto del primero, creo, tenemos que promocionarlo lo mejor posible y ver que pasa
<alvaro> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/dibujoms.jpg/
<alvaro> me aparece eso cuando quiero instalar desde xp
<alvaro> cuando le doy clic en demostracion e instalacion total
<unimix> alvaro, no lo instales usando Wubi. Inicialo en modo live CD, o sea iniciando la maquina desde el mismo CD
<EuzkoArima> por supuesto no garantiza nada, después de todo estamos invitando a .... trabajar (jejeje)
<alvaro> ok
<alvaro> muchas gracias
<unimix> cuando tengas funcionado la PC con Ubuntu vas a ver que tenes un icono para instalarlo
<alvaro> ok :)
<unimix> alvaro, :)
<unimix> EuzkoArima, pero si el tema fue voluntario, nadie obligo a nadie, eso es lo que no entiendo
<unimix> podrian haber leido tranquilamente y no comprometerse a nada, cosa que algunos hicieron en la primer reunion
<EuzkoArima> obvio que nadie obligo a nadie, pero en el fondo es laburar, vamos a tener que promocionarlo para "que no se note" o que suene más interesante
<EuzkoArima> cierto, podrían escuchar al menos
<unimix> Lo que digo es que una vez asumido el compromiso es para con uno mismo y para con el resto de grupo del cual acepte voluntariamente formar parte, casualmente para trabajar
<EuzkoArima> es más, yo hablo y hablo, pero si me preguntás en concreto como corno lo promocionaría .... eeeeee (no se, hay q pensarlo)
<unimix> de minima, mandas un mail avisando que en la reunion del dia no vas a poder estar ... que se yo
<unimix> o lo haces a traves de uno de tu grupo
<EuzkoArima> ok, estas con el tema de los grupos ya armados, no se que paso
<unimix> la promocion es la de siempre, usando los canales habilitados y conocidos por todos
<EuzkoArima> yo solo puedo decir que desde que uso agenda en lugar de confiar en mi memoria mi tasa de cumplimiento con los compromisos asumidos aumentó enormemente
<unimix> Logico ! :)
<unimix> fijate que Z37A la semana pasada aviso que no sabia si podria estar en la reunion
<Z37A> perdon me perdi aca volvi
<unimix> si Z37A pudo hacerlo , los demas tambien pueden
<EuzkoArima> cierto !!
<unimix> mas alla de eso, el tema del compromiso asumido es el foco
<unimix> si es voluntario, el tema se expone mas o menos en detalle, claramente es para ayudar trabajando, aciendo cosas ...
<unimix> no hay engaño ... se ofrecen .. y ese era todo el objetivo (?)
<unimix> s/aciendo/haciendo
<EuzkoArima> no creo, debe ser otra cosa lo que falla
<EuzkoArima> mepa que hay que hablar con cada uno
<unimix> Sep ... Z37A deberia hablar con el resto de su grupo, por ejemplo
<EuzkoArima> de todos (los que recuerdo al menos) tengo buen concepto, asi que supongo que algo paso
<EuzkoArima> o bien
<unimix> a juanca lo contacto yo porque hay varias cosas para hablar con el
<EuzkoArima> algo no les quedo claro y hablando se corrija
<Z37A> si igual como dije esta semana colgue mal, estube a full y no pude
<unimix> lo unico que no estuvo claro, a proposito, es que no se fijaron tiempos
<EuzkoArima> si, y avisaste
<EuzkoArima> eso, ok x tu lado
<EuzkoArima> s/eso/o sea
<unimix> casualmente para que no sea "otro trabajo" sino algo que te genere suficientes endorfinas como apra volver al laburo al dia siguiente hecho un campeon
<EuzkoArima> antes de cerrar: 1. nos encontramos martes que viene, mismo hora, ok ?
<unimix> tambien es correctisimo pedir ayuda y hasta buscar un reemplazante porque no podes asumir el compromiso
<unimix> si, martes que viene a la misma hora y mismo lugar
<EuzkoArima> 2. de acá al martes veamos como revivir esto, nos mantenmos en contacto
<Z37A> Entonces proximo martes?
<unimix> dale
<Z37A> che pregunto pro que los jueves no puedo estar mucho, como va el tema ubucon?
<unimix> Z37A, vos tenias un contacto con una universidad que tiene sede en Pilar ?
<unimix> va muy bien, por eso la pregunta que te estoy haciendo
<Z37A> sep, pero hay un tema, en pilar justamente los dias de mas actividad son los viernes y sabados
<unimix> ahhh, que macana
<Z37A> es mas complicado para esos dias, peor en capital (huergo y garay) se consiguen al toque
<unimix> esa actividad es la normal o es extra ?
<unimix> te puedo pedir que me des una mano con eso ?
<Z37A> la de viernes y sabados es normal
<EuzkoArima> yo puedo ver en lomas, pero para ubucon mepa que no da, no por la facu sino por la ubicación
<Z37A> o sea si es esos dias pilar se complica, habria que hablarlo con mucho tiempo
<unimix> estoy queriendo armar un plan b y C al A que la UP y que aun no me contestaron el mail que envie
<Z37A> Capital no se complica es facil
<unimix> y mañana reclamare/recordare
<Z37A> ahh y por lo que vi Cronon podria patrocinar de nuevo, hay que ver que se puede sacar de ahi tambien!
<unimix> seria para 11 y 12 de Mayo 2012, alcanza con esa antelacion ?
<Z37A> dejame que lo hablo
<unimix> tambien, lo de los patrocinadores es un tema a tratar
<unimix> dale. mil gracias Tiger !! :)
<EuzkoArima> bueno, abrazos a todos, bye
<unimix> bye EuzkoArima
<unimix> bye Z37A
<Z37A> bue despues si queres hablamos dejame que pregunte por esas fechas y te aviso
<unimix> Dale, Z37A, gracias !
<sismo> Gente, alguno con 11.10, puede conectarse a la red de msn con el empathy?
<beuno> si
<beuno> o/
<sismo> garrón, entonces el bardo es mio, gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-10
<IngForigua> hi
<IngForigua> alguien vivo]]?
<strickly> gaucho is back IN DA HOUSE
<pepeluis> .
<strickly> hola marianom
<strickly> chory :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-11
<iznogud> hola gente buenas noches
<danielmato> buenas noches
<juanman> buenas
<juanman> hay reunion ahora?
<fermos_cordobes> buenas noches a todos ;)
<EuzkoArima> Buenas, recien llego de la facu
<EuzkoArima> acabo de leer el mail de Guillermo que esta ocupado
<EuzkoArima> Estuvieron tratando el tema ubucon ?
<jarfuch> buenas noches, perdon la demora, recien llego
<jarfuch> alguna novedad de la ubucon?
<EuzkoArima> eso mismo estaba preguntando yo (jeje, dos q llegaron tarde)
<danielmato> hola, estamos desde las 23 hora Uruguay, y no ha habido movimiento ninguno...
<danielmato> o sea 22 para uds.
<EuzkoArima> Yo recien pude llegar a casa (desde la facu) y veo que hay un mail
<EuzkoArima> de unimix (Guillermo Lisi)
<EuzkoArima> que no podía venir
<EuzkoArima> y pedía que entre PabloRubianes y yo tratemos de seguir adelante con los temas
<danielmato> a nosotros nos aviso PabloRubianes que tampoco estaba el hoy
<magu42> y de nuestro lado Pablo Rubianes avisó lo mismo por motivos personales
<magu42> ups
<EuzkoArima> ok, y por este lado veo que tampoco está z37A
<EduardoR> terminó sieno un pésimo día
<EduardoR> siendo*
<EuzkoArima> les copio lo que había escrito Guille
<EuzkoArima> De paso les comento que volvi a enviar mail a la UP para que me confirmen si podemos contar con sus facilidades o tenemos que pensar en otro lugar.
<EuzkoArima> Plan B seria en el edificio de Puerto Madero de la Universidad Austral (creo), en Garay y Huergo.
<EuzkoArima> Le pedi a Juanma Zele que me haga las averiguaciones ya que el año pasado le habian comentado que querian hacer algo relacionado con Ubuntu, SL y Ubuntu-ar
<EuzkoArima> Plan C, hay una posibilidad en la Universidad de Lujan (ofrecida a traves de la lista de mail de Ubuntu-ar)
<EuzkoArima> listo
<EuzkoArima> o sea, tenemos pendiente tema lugar y tema esponsor
<jarfuch> tenemos alguna idea aproximada de cuando se puede definir el tema del lugar?
<EuzkoArima> CREO que durante esta semana tendremos respuesta de la UP
<EuzkoArima> si dicen que si, listo, ya esta
<EuzkoArima> sino algunos de los otros planes que decía Guille
<EuzkoArima> y hasta se pueden conseguir otros lugares
<EuzkoArima> Creo que hasta no ver que contesta UP es medio al cohete seguir con este tema
<EuzkoArima> Tema esponsors, Z37A había hablado con cronon (quienes habían esponsoreado la ubucon pasada)
<EuzkoArima> y estaban dispuestos a volver aportar algo
<EuzkoArima> Alguno más tiene algo (dato, sugerencia, etc) sobre este tema ?
<jarfuch> en cuanto a esto, no me comprometo, pero quizas podria conseguir algo, el tema
<jarfuch> es saber si hay valores, algun dato para ofrecer a las empresas
<EuzkoArima> bueno, la vez pasada no había, creo que algo intersante es justamente organizar eso
<jarfuch> digo para que sea algo uniforme
<EuzkoArima> algo tipo: si pones hasta tanto, te menciono en tal lado, si pones mas colgas un baner en tal lado, etc
<jarfuch> exacto!
<EuzkoArima> Hay que organizarlo, x ejemplo la vez pasada cronon aportó (si mal no recuerdo) en especies
<jarfuch> el tema tambien me parece que seria saber que dinero se necesita y en funcion de eso dividir los valores
<EuzkoArima> recuerdo que pablo los insumos de la acreditación, presto la impresora de la acreditación y no se si ademas puso algo en efectivo
<EuzkoArima> Ojo, una es cuanto necesitamos, pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta
<EuzkoArima> cuanto pueden estar dispuestos a poner
<EuzkoArima> en todo caso habrá que conseguir más esponsor
<EuzkoArima> s
<EuzkoArima> Lo que podés hacer, si conoces alguna empresa u organización candidata a ser esponsor
<jarfuch> claro, a eso voy, si se saben los costos se puede "tarifar" el sponsoreo y asi es justo, no falta ni sobra dinero
<EuzkoArima> es comentarle del evento y preguntarle si estaría dispuesta, por ahora sin hablar de plata
<EduardoR> De Uruguay, pregunta de despistado, tendría costo la entrada, o es gratis?
<jarfuch> ok,
<EuzkoArima> y cuando tengamos esto mejor organizado vemos de pasar valores
<EuzkoArima> El año pasado fue gratis
<EuzkoArima> y entiendo que la idea es que siga siendo gratis
<jarfuch> entiende que DEBE ser gratis
<EduardoR> ok, aqui tambien las hacemos gratis
<EduardoR> pero hay empresas que organizan cosas similares con costo bajo
<EduardoR> preguntaba nomás
<EuzkoArima> ok, me parece que gratis es mejor, dado que queremos difundir y que venga la mayor cantidad de gente posible
<fermos_cordobes> bien vamos poniendonos de acuerdo
<EduardoR> hay alguna web del evento anterior?
<EduardoR> no conocía nada, hasta ahora
<EuzkoArima> http://ubucon.org.ar/2010
<EduardoR> estoy encontrando algo...
<EuzkoArima> y
<EuzkoArima> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/UbuCon2010
<EduardoR> Charla Relámpago esto nunca lo había oido, suena bien
<EuzkoArima> Alguno tiene algo más que comentar / preguntar sobre ubucon ?
<EduardoR> creo que los maestros de ceremonia no están y se pone aburrido :/
<danielmato> coincido con EduardoR
<EuzkoArima> Bueno, nos falto mucha gente, pero resumiendo la propuesta de hoy
<EuzkoArima> fue organizar el tema esponsoreo (propuesto por jarfuch)
<EuzkoArima> Veamos si podemos darle forma durante la semana
<EuzkoArima> La próxima reunion en ubuntu-uy el jueves que viene, ok ?
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> se avisa por las listas , no?
<jarfuch> ok, nos vemos
<EduardoR> Aqui en algun Flisol, se habló de involucrar a Buquebus
<danielmato> fue el jueves pasado EduardoR
<EduardoR> porque así venia alguien de Argentina
<EuzkoArima> Si, avisemos por las listas
<danielmato> creo que fue virusuy, pero no estoy seguro
<EuzkoArima> yo voy coordinar eso con Guillermo
<magu42> ok EuzkoArima
<EduardoR> yo llegué tarde, no sabía
<EuzkoArima> Bueno gente, entonces demos por terminado el tema ubucon x hoy
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> nos hablamos el jueves entonces
<danielmato> saludos
<EuzkoArima> si
<EuzkoArima> saludos
<EduardoR> ;-)
<jarfuch> nos vemos!
<fermos_cordobes> buenas noches ;)
<EduardoR> muchos bytes!
<magu42> nas
<IngForigua> hola gente
<strickly> holas
<strickly> como va
<strickly> :)
<IngForigua> strickly: hola
<IngForigua> un favor
<strickly> como va
<IngForigua> que repositorios trae por defecto ubuntu en sus sources.list
<strickly> si me das un momento me fijo, el de ubuntu server te sirve no?
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> pero por feceto
<IngForigua> defecto
<IngForigua> :D
<strickly> a ver
<strickly> si te paso tal cual yo no lo toque casi
<strickly> un momentucho
<IngForigua> vale tomate tu tiempo
<strickly> calculale 2 horas
<IngForigua> jajaja
<strickly> :P
<strickly> mira esto
<strickly> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<strickly> te sirve?
<IngForigua> strickly: nice
<strickly> yup
<IngForigua> te puedo molestar con tra cosa
<strickly> decime
<IngForigua> un $ traceroute ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<strickly> a ver
<IngForigua> que tal te corren los repos a ti?
<IngForigua> creo que esos repos se van a brasil
<IngForigua> a este server
<IngForigua> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br-archive
<strickly> 12  as10881.pr.ptt.br (200.219.140.3)  147.347 ms c3sl-ge-1-5-r2.pop-pr.rnp.br (200.19.74.158)  145.364 ms as10881.pr.ptt.br (200.219.140.3)  147.578 ms 13  ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br (200.236.31.4)  146.290 ms c3sl-ge-1-5-r2.pop-pr.rnp.br (200.19.74.158)  147.700 ms  147.776 ms
<strickly> si parece que van a brasil
<IngForigua> vaina
<IngForigua> lo que pasa es que soy de colombia
<strickly> ah ok
<IngForigua> y el server de co.archive.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> apunta a ese mismo
<IngForigua> pero al gente dice que se porta muy mal
<IngForigua> no se alla en argentina como este
<IngForigua> entonces quiero reportar ese bug
<IngForigua> al parecer ese pobre server esta soportando toda suramerica
<strickly> ah ok
<strickly> entiendo
<strickly> al final son todos subdominios con redirects
<strickly> no good
<IngForigua> me han dicho que hay veces ese server baja a 9k y falla
<strickly> aja
<IngForigua> strickly: muchas garcias por tua ayuda :D
<IngForigua> gracias
<IngForigua> ups en uruguay tambien va a ese server :S
<IngForigua> bye
<invitado_web> hola
<granjero> como andan?
<granjero> alguno por ahi?
<strickly> bien y vos
<granjero> hola strickly
<granjero> como va?
<granjero> alguno me da una mano para instalar libssh2
<granjero> cuando le doy sudo ./configure me da este error
<granjero> configure: error: cannot find OpenSSL or Libgcrypt,
<granjero> tengo ambas librerías instaladas
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-12
<PingDonga> hola
<PingDonga> estoy usando 10.04.3 LTS
<PingDonga> encontré un error en el paquete libtcltk-ruby
<PingDonga> yo no estoy suscripto a la lista devel, alguien de uds lo puede reportar?
<PingDonga> este archivo está mal /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/tk/wm.rb
<PingDonga> la línea 86 dice: tk_call('wm', 'command', epath, value)
<PingDonga> debe decir: tk_call('wm', 'command', win.epath, value)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-13
<matxinoa> hola a todos
<matxinoa> alguien me puede ayudar?
<matxinoa> tengo problemas para instalar xampp en mi ubuntu 11.10
<matxinoa> al iniciarlo me pone could'nt start mysql!
<matxinoa> y no se como solucionarlo, ya que he buscado y no encuentro nada que me funcione
<beuno> matxinoa, fijate en los logs de mysql en /var/log/
<matxinoa> beuno, como lo miro?
<beuno> matxinoa, busca el archivo y abrilo
<beuno> fijate si hay algun error
<matxinoa> beuno, http://pastebin.com/qs8vjNZ2
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-05
<groo> hola buenos dias
<groo> alguien puede darme una informacion?
<sismo> Hola groo
<sismo> como va?
<groo> hola sismo
<sismo> no se que necesitas, no se si te voy a poder ayudar
<groo> gracias por contestar
<groo> queria saber donde puedo enciontarr sobre lso requisitos de la compù para instalar ubunti 12.10
<groo> esty algo perdido, jaja
<sismo> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<sismo> eso es lo mínimo
<sismo> para que ande
<sismo> no se que equipo tenes
<sismo> que buscas hacer
<groo> ok muchas gracias  lo veo y luego regreso, solo queiro probar linux  es la primera vez, y estoy aun en los comienzos
<sismo> ok
<sismo> suerte
<groo> tengo un equipo con procesador intel celeron de 2,8 mhz 500 gb de HD y 2 gb de RAM
<sismo> acordate  que podes hacer pruebas con un pendrive
<sismo> el disco es un poco chico
<sismo> perdón
<sismo> esta bien
<sismo> 500gb
<sismo> leí 50gb
<groo> ok
<groo> como es eso del pendrive?
<sismo> no se si es la única compu que tenes
<sismo> o es una que usas para aprender
<groo> si es la unica peor tengo dos discos as instalados de 80 gb
<groo> pensaba ponerlo en uno de estos
<sismo> pero lo ideal es probar con el pendrive que te reconozca bien la placa de video y la placa de red
<sismo> cosa de poder consultar en internet si te trabas
<groo> aja
<sismo> estas canchero con lo que es particinar
<sismo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<groo> pero lo puedo instalar en otro disco ya que tengo otro de 80 gb en la ,maquina
<sismo> particionar
<sismo> perdón
<sismo> fijate ahí esta explicado
<sismo> no se si sabes un poco de ingles
<groo> ok
<groo> si ingles si me manejo bastante
<sismo> desde el dvd también podes probarlo
<sismo> de acá lo descargashttp://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<groo> que bien sin necsidad de instalar o sea live
<sismo> http://ubuntu.org.ar/
<sismo> si
<sismo> http://ubuntu.org.ar/?q=node/4
<sismo> fijate ahí
<sismo> están la data de soporte de ubuntu-ar
<sismo> así si no encontras a nadie en el chat o es algo más complejo podes preguntar por mail o en los fotos
<sismo> foros
<sismo> (estoy del orto con el teclado hoy)
<groo> ok te agardezco mucho los enlaces voy a estudiarlos y seguramente volvere pro aqui
<groo> es un gusto contar con compñeros que te prestan atencion muchas gracias sismo
<sismo> saludos
<groo> hasta pronto un abrazo, seguro que volvere a molestarte jajaja
<groo> chauuu
<invitado_web> Hola gente, quisiera saber si la nueva versión de Ubuntu soporta sin problemas la Intel GMA 500. Tengo una net asus 1201ha y no pude instalar la 12.04 por problemas con esta placa
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-06
<Guest89408> hola
<Cuba-Iran-Siria> SourceForge bloquea a Cuba, Irán y otros países sancionados por EEUU; un día muy triste para el Open Source.
<Cuba-Iran-Siria> http://www.visualbeta.es/15428/software-libre/sourceforge-bloquea-a-cuba-iran-y-otros-paises-sancionados-por-eeuu-un-dia-muy-triste-para-el-open-source/
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-07
<invitado_web> hola soy de argentina y tengo una duda
<invitado_web> habra alguien q me pueda ayudar
<invitado_web> cuando ejecuto el comando youtube-dl de un tiempo a esta parte me da error
<invitado_web> q puede ser?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-08
<PabloRubianes> hola, es la reunion de ubuconla en #ubuntu-uy
<invitado_web> hola! hay alguien acá?
<juan-arg> invitado_web, varios
<invitado_web> je!
<invitado_web> che, quiero saber si mis mensajes están llegando a la lista de correo
<invitado_web> porque como que no me quieren o no me dan bola
<invitado_web> aca tampoco!!!
<juan-arg> invitado_web, pareciera... pero no estoy en la lista asique no sabria decirte
<invitado_web> ok!
<sk_ryan007> Hola buenas tardes...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-10
<jean> Hola que tal mi nombre es juan pablo y queria hacerles una consulta
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> alguien por aca?
<invitado_web> queria preguntarles una recomendacion para montar un firewall y un proxy en un ubuntu server
<invitado_web> hola!
<invitado_web> nevesito reinstalar ubuntu 11.04 en una pc medio viejita y no lo encuentr
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-11
<martin___> hola hay alguien?
<martin___> Hola? necesitaría alguna orientacion
<martin___> hola?
<martin___> quiero instalar ubuntu en mi máquina Core2duo con placa de video radeon 5570, soy absolutamente nuevo, me conviene instalar 12.04 o 12.10? es para uso común, ver videos, musica pelis, etc.
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-06
<Dark-chc> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-11-05
<marcelo_fdz> as
#ubuntu-ar 2015-11-06
<Elguapo> hola buenas tardes aqui ayudan tdo sobre lunix
<Elguapo> linux
#ubuntu-ar 2016-11-07
<GMCgddJoULZvV> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
